# Default OS X Dictionary -> Canadian



## kissenger (Feb 7, 2005)

How can I get a hold of a canadian dictionary and have the os x dictionary default to it?

I hate getting spelling mistakes when I type "favourite" or "colour"...


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

The only way I know how to do that is to change the spell checker in each application. I've tried it in safari and textedit and the procedure is identical: in the menu select >edit >spelling > spelling then under the "language" item, click on English and change it to Canadian English and voilà

hope that helps


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Make Canadian English system default.*

To check current language, type this command in Terminal (or just cut and paste the line below...) and hit enter...... (caveat actor.. you do it - you did it......)


```
defaults read -g NSPreferredSpellServerLanguage
```
To set system language to Canadian, type this command in Terminal (or just cut and paste the line below...) and hit enter...... (caveat actor.. you do it - you did it......)


```
defaults write -g NSPreferredSpellServerLanguage "en_CA"
```
see also International preferences panel, go to Language and edit the list as necessary to put Canadian English (or whatever) at the top. 

Also this provides an excellent opportunity to hose out languages you'll never use.... you can always put them back later.

edits to clarify instructions... see also post #5 below


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hm. I get an error when trying to read the default:


> $ defaults read -g NSPreferredSpellServerLanguage
> 2006-08-20 16:42:12.895 defaults[705]
> The domain/default pair of (kCFPreferencesAnyApplication, NSPreferredSpellServerLanguage) does not exist


M


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

```
robert-grays-computer:~ me$ defaults read -g NSPreferredSpellServerLanguage
en_GB
robert-grays-computer:~ me$
```
This is my output (MBP, 10.4.7). Worked the same on my 12" AlBook. 

Note I am using British English (an affectation, I admit but I am a British citizen as well as Canadian, was born in Britain and, as a Canadian academic I have found that using British english is a small way of distinguishing from the omni-prevalent Americans (no offense)). I have used the procedure on various machines with success.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

success! This has bothered me since the first day I started using my mac


----------



## kissenger (Feb 7, 2005)

excellent; the terminal command worked. Thanks.


----------



## dgarmaise (Oct 9, 2008)

*What about Word 2008 for Mac?*

None of the above seems to help in Word for Mac 2008. Any way to add Canadian English as a language in that application?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

dgarmaise - Welcome to ehMac. This thread is over two years old, but it's unfortunate that Microsoft Office 2008 (and at least back to v. X IIRC) have not included a Canadian dictionary. They do offer a UK and an AUS dictionary (Under Tools -> Language) as alternatives.

There was another thread (http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/37006-ms-word-canadian-dictionary.html) that also touched on this issue.


----------



## Stagerat (Jun 18, 2008)

*Finally*

Wow. Thanks for all the tips - regardless of the age of the list, so helpful.


----------



## vernonintx (Feb 10, 2009)

*So why not just leave MS Word out of it.*

I found this thread after one of my customers asked about finding a canadian dictionary since she now works for a Canadian company, even though she lives down here in Texas. After reading the replies and suggestions, I finally suggested she look at using another program entirely, like NeoOffice, which makes use of the OS X built-in dictionary. It can open and read .doc and .docx files, make edits to them and then because it can be set to use the Canadian-English dictionary, everything is spelled correctly. 

There are other Word alternatives, like Mariner Write and AbiWord that also can probably use the built-in dictionary. 

Just another reason to thumb your nose at the folks in Redmond.


----------

